# alfine-centerlock issue



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

i've got an alfine 8 spd with a 6 bolt adapter disc rotor...it won't stay true and rubs, so I tried to swap over to a centerlock rotor...trouble is my Park FR-5 spline tool won't fit, not enough engagement depth. what to do? have the tool bored out to fit down over the axle/race/nuts and engage the spline? or order an external spline version of the lockring from a Saint hub with a new tool? thanks in advance. 

btw, the alfine rocks so far (2 months). no problems despite clydesdale mashing.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Personally I would either get the correct tool or borrow one, last thing you want to mess the thread /engagement system up.. after all, how many times are you going to take it off.

I am running Hope 203mm rotors and have zero problem from fitment.. which makes me wonder if your disc is slightly out of true?


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

the rotor goes on fine and i can run the lockring on by hand...just can't tighten it because the tool won't engage.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

My centerlock tool had a pilot pin to slip into a QR axle. I removed the pin and now the tool removes centerlocks on my Alfine hubs. I grabbed it with a pair of piliers and rocked it back and forth.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

hmm, mine has no pin, but still won't fit down around the axle...maybe i've got a factory second park tool or something. i'll try another one. thx


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

bikecop said:


> ...i'll try another one. thx


mine' a cheapy from Performance Bike, the pin breaks off easy  :
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1030308_-1_1512507_20000_400139


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*The Proper Tool*



bikecop said:


> hmm, mine has no pin, but still won't fit down around the axle...maybe i've got a factory second park tool or something. i'll try another one. thx


...Here ya go, you just need to get a Shimano TL-HG10 Tool. I tried all of the Park and many Shimano Lockring Tools before finding one that works for Alfine Hubs. It has a Larger 1/2" Drive Open End which allows the Alfine Axle to pop through, thus allowing the Lockring to be tightened all the way down using an Adjustable Wrench or such with the Tool.
You need this to Safely lock down your Disc Rotor, If you own an Alfine and use a Disc, you should own one, they are not expensive. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

thanks, my LBS ordered me a TL-HG10 from somebody, but also said Shimano doesn't make it anymore, which seems odd.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*Hg-10*



bikecop said:


> thanks, my LBS ordered me a TL-HG10 from somebody, but also said Shimano doesn't make it anymore, which seems odd.


...if your Local shop doesn't find you one, PM me, and i may know where to grab another!


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

got the tool, but it turns out it was a TL-FG10, i think. i'll check when i get home. But it works, engages the spline, fits over the cone/lock nuts,,,so everything is golden. i now have a centerlock rotor w/no wobble>>>good braking. also swapped a 20 tooth cog for a 19 to bump up the ratio a bit. looking forward to a long ride. 

thanks for the help!


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*The Tool*



bikecop said:


> got the tool, but it turns out it was a TL-FG10, i think. i'll check when i get home. But it works, engages the spline, fits over the cone/lock nuts,,,so everything is golden. i now have a centerlock rotor w/no wobble>>>good braking. also swapped a 20 tooth cog for a 19 to bump up the ratio a bit. looking forward to a long ride.
> 
> thanks for the help!


...glad to help, also, the tool model number does not matter, as long as it fit over the axle and tightened your Rotor. Happy Pedaling.


----------



## karisia_safaris (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with my lockring for my avid disc .

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7553813#post7553813

the park FR-5 worked fine with my DT Swiss hub but there is not enough space on the inside of the tool for it to engage the teeth of the lockring - it is blocked by my new hub which is a Mavic. i wonder if this Shimano tool allows enough room to pass the outside of the mavic hub too... thanks for any ideas. jamie


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help - I had the same problem & this old thread sorted it for me :thumbsup: 

I had a cassette tool that took a 1/2" drive but it came with a pin that rendered it useless for an alfine hub. Armed with nothing but a hand held electric drill & a 1/2" drill bit, I got to work. The pin released quickly & then it was a simple matter of keeping drilling through the thin web that located the pin & it was job done.

10 minutes work & I don't have to hunt the webs for a tool & wait for delivery.


----------



## liv2rideride2live (Aug 30, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> mine' a cheapy from Performance Bike, the pin breaks off easy  :
> Spin Doctor Cassette Lockring Tool


Old thread, but how did you get this tool to work? I whacked out the pin with 3-4 blows of a hammer, but the hole is still too small for the Alfine's axle so I started drilling but the steel is really very hard (go figure, right?).

Sidenote: Shimano HB-20 lock ring seems to work. If one uses this, then you can use a BB tool like the Shimano TL-FC32, Park Tool BBT-9 etc when installing/removing.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

You'll need a cobalt-steel bit and plenty of cutting fluid to cut through hardened steel. A drill press helps quite a bit to cut through metal, as it allows you to place consistent down pressure on whatever you're working on.

The external spline lockring is recommended for through axles and other large axles. The (internal) lockring removal tool is still available from Shimano, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

liv2rideride2live said:


> Old thread, but how did you get this tool to work? I whacked out the pin with 3-4 blows of a hammer, but the hole is still too small for the Alfine's axle so I started drilling but the steel is really very hard (go figure, right?)....





pursuiter said:


> My centerlock tool had a pilot pin to slip into a QR axle. I removed the pin and now the tool removes centerlocks on my Alfine hubs. I grabbed it with a pair of piliers and rocked it back and forth.


Xxx


----------



## liv2rideride2live (Aug 30, 2006)

*test*



wschruba said:


> You'll need a cobalt-steel bit and plenty of cutting fluid to cut through hardened steel. A drill press helps quite a bit to cut through metal, as it allows you to place consistent down pressure on whatever you're working on.


I used a cobalt-steel bit, hand drill, and 3 in 1 fluid. It took several determined hours.



wschruba said:


> The external spline lockring is recommended for through axles and other large axles. The (internal) lockring removal tool is still available from Shimano, to the best of my knowledge.


The Shimano SM-HB20. Yes the lock ring tool is available, but at $30.



pursuiter said:


> My centerlock tool had a pilot pin to slip into a QR axle. I removed the pin and now the tool removes centerlocks on my Alfine hubs. I grabbed it with a pair of piliers and rocked it back and forth.


This may work fine with QR axles, but not through axles without drilling. Possibly the linked tool's engagement depth has decreased.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

liv2rideride2live said:


> Old thread, but how did you get this tool to work? I whacked out the pin with 3-4 blows of a hammer, but the hole is still too small for the Alfine's axle so I started drilling but the steel is really very hard (go figure, right?).
> 
> Sidenote: Shimano HB-20 lock ring seems to work. If one uses this, then you can use a BB tool like the Shimano TL-FC32, Park Tool BBT-9 etc when installing/removing.


I used the HB-20 lockring and my Park Tool BBT-9 to install my brake disc on my Alfine 8-spd hub. I had to guestimate the recommended 40 Nm (29.5 ft-lbs) of torque, though. Must have been pretty close, since I haven't had any problems.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

liv2rideride2live said:


> This may work fine with QR axles, but not through axles without drilling. Possibly the linked tool's engagement depth has decreased.


This an old thread, possibly the tool changed? I can assure you I modified my Performance Bike tool and use it for Alfine 8/11 and bolt on axle hubs. No colbalt bits or drilling, just pulled the QR peg and have been using it ever since.


----------

